
Nvidia has created the first video game demo using AI-generated graphics - nebw
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/3/18121198/ai-generated-video-game-graphics-nvidia-driving-demo-neurips
======
joycian
This is really cool and getting close to the kind of video games that engulf
people's lives in some science-fiction books.

